# Switching from Paxil to Effexor - Worried about Dependancy



## sartre1243 (Dec 22, 2006)

I've been on Paxil for about 5 years now, and it simply doesn't work for me anymore. I can't stand the side effects, and I'm more depressed than I've been in my entire life (I'm only 22).My biggest complaint with Paxil at 20MG is that it requires that I sleep 10-12 hours a night or I can't function throughout the day. Also there is the sexual side effects, I simply can't reach orgasm at 20MG. I don't know about you, but I'd rather not exist than not be able to have sex. I've been in regular relationships since I was 18, about just as long as I've been taking the Paxil, and I'm not going to give up sex for a drug I hate in the first place.On 10-15MG of Paxil I can function sexually (which is what I've been taking - been breaking the tips off my 20MG pills), but I've been getting migraines ever since I was in a car accident in September. So I need more serotonin so I've been taking 400mg of Sam-e a day, and smoking hybrid cannabis with sativa to boost serotonin and an indica to balance me out. Luckily, I live in California and have a script. Although personally, I hate smoking, so I use a vaporizer and thinking about switching to tonics when I get more money.I'm a medical cannabis user in California, indicas help with IBS cramps and stomach pain (plus gives me an appetite), and sativas help with my depression, and chronic pain I have from a neck injury from a car accident. I've read good things about Effexor not having as bad sexual side effects as Paxil, however now that I'm 3 days into the process of switching I'm freaking out because of the dependancy issues with Effexor (http://crazymeds.us/). Ultimately I'd love to get off all these drugs one day. I'm also taking xanax to get me to sleep right now while I'm transitioning because I keep getting racing thoughts at night, and my THC tolerance is so high now its not enough to get me to sleep no matter how much I smoke.With all that said, my major issue right now is migraines. I started getting really bad migraines in September after the car accident which hurt my neck. I then started taking a lot of over the counter pain medications and started getting rebound headaches. So I quit the pain meds for cannabis. The cannabis helped with my migraines at first, but not so much anymore. I was then prescribed Maxalt, and some other meds which aren't working anymore either.I can't seem to shake the migraines and the docs wanted to increase my antidepressants, but I refused because increasing my Paxil past 15mg means I can't orgasm, so now I'm switching to Effexor hoping I can be on a higher dose without the sexual side effects. I'm also getting an MRI this week for my neck and head finally.I don't want to be on anything at all.Does anyone have any feedback on switching between the two antidepressants? Or any other suggestions or tips? With the amount of pain, and depression I've been suffering from I think most people in my situation would have considered suicide by now, and might have even carried it through. I on the other hand have been dealing with pain since childhood thanks to my IBS so I know how precious life is, but I'm really hurting right now.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

Well as somebody who is a "failed" suicide (if I can put it like that) - I applaud your mental robustness - you seem to have been through alot.I'm not medical - but I am on anti-d's - it just strikes me that you are on alot of medication and have switched about alot too. Have you explored alternative therapies for these migraines - I strikes me that a really good course of massage might be beneficial - or a visit to an osteopath - it sounds like there may be some neck "misalignment" or something. Surely this would be preferable to all these pills.You have to remember that any anti-d is very ideosyncratic - so what suits some might not suit others. Personally, I had to try 3 before I found one that suited. I'm a Brit so I'm not right familiar with the names you quote here - I'm on Remeron (Mitrazapene, here in the UK). Apart from unwanted weight gain I'm doing fine and back at work etc and have been well for the best part of 3 years - having been right at the bottom of the heap in early 2006 but thats just me.I think you need a complete overhaul here - a simplification of all that you are on and an exploration of alternatives certainly for these migraines.If I can be of further help - just holler.Good luckSue (Manchester, UK)


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

Hello - just bumping this up????Sue


----------



## sartre1243 (Dec 22, 2006)

So I'm on the Effexor now only... I don't feel well...


----------

